# Question about Aikido's ranking system



## Zujitsuka (Nov 26, 2001)

Good day all.  I have a question about Aikido's ranking system.  Why is it that non-Japanese are not allowed to be promoted beyond sixth-degree black belt?

Thanks.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Zujitsuka _
> *I have a question about Aikido's ranking system.  Why is it that non-Japanese are not allowed to be promoted beyond sixth-degree black belt?*



You might also consider posing your question on one of the following boards/lists:
http://www.aikidojournal.com/cgi-bin/ubb/ultimatebb.cgi
http://www.aikido.com/aikidolm.htm
www.e-budo.com    [Appears to be disabled again.]

Bear in mind that there are several aikido styles and organizations. Which one are you referring to?


----------



## Zujitsuka (Nov 26, 2001)

Thanks for the tip Arnisador!


----------



## kimura (Feb 1, 2002)

There are non Japanese who are 7th dan!!

:asian: 

Kimura...


----------



## Nevlyn (May 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Zujitsuka _
> 
> *Good day all.  I have a question about Aikido's ranking system.  Why is it that non-Japanese are not allowed to be promoted beyond sixth-degree black belt?
> 
> Thanks. *



In Australia, we are lucky to have a Sensei who is an eighth dan.. he has trained in Japan... and I have learnt a lot from him when I'm lucky enough to train at his dojo
:asian:


----------



## Humble artist (Aug 31, 2002)

That can´t be true.
There are various (do I dare to say "many"...) gaijin/foreign aikidokas who rank that high.
I bet Steven Seagal is the most well-known...
But maybe you are referring to some certain organization.


----------



## tmanifold (Aug 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nevlyn _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Who might this be? I was under the impression Seagal was the highest ranked non japanese (or maybe western) at Seventh? 

It isn't that they are not allowed but they have to work harder. Aikido is still one of those arts that you have to train in Japan to advance high. This is a deterent to most westerners.

Tony


----------



## Yari (Aug 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nevlyn _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Who is this eight dan?

/Yari


----------



## Nevlyn (Sep 1, 2002)

For information on the sensei I was talking about please visit the following address..

http://www4.tpgi.com.au/users/thansen/yuishinkai/


----------

